# Cyp's 2 types



## phrag guy (May 26, 2012)

These are also in my garden,were rescued on the lake bank many years ago. Found them floating in the lake after a slide


----------



## NYEric (May 26, 2012)

Very cool. In the USA that kind of rescue could get you arrested!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 26, 2012)

Cool, both vanilla and chocolate flavor! I must admit that is the first time I've heard of lake rescued Cyps before :crazy:


----------



## John M (May 26, 2012)

Very nice, Russell! They look like the smaller Cyp. parviflorum var. parviflorum; but, I didn't know they came in a light yellow form as well as the darker form. Neat! I also like the variegated Bletilla in the shot as well. They've got great foliage!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 26, 2012)

Wow -- what a stand!


----------



## JeanLux (May 27, 2012)

:clap: :drool: :clap: !!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (May 27, 2012)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Dido (May 31, 2012)

Nice pics and great plant


----------

